
Show HN: Instant Search on 315K Podcasts and 16M Episodes - wenbin
https://www.listennotes.com/?s=hn
======
superasn
Like the nice clean look. Would love to read an about page and how you created
it.

~~~
wenbin
Visit the website and open browser's DevTools :)

